# Gorgeous green and yellow hopper laying eggs :)



## orionmystery (Apr 15, 2012)

My lucky day. Found this strikingly beautiful Fulgorid laying eggs. I spent two hours capturing the whole process.

IDed by my FB friend Jerome as: Fulgorid - _Eurybrachidae _- _Chalia pulchra_ (GRAY, 1832)

You can see the whole process (almost) in the three GIF animation and one movie clip here: Beautiful Fulgorid laying eggs | Up Close with Nature




Fulgorid - Eurybrachidae - Chalia pulchra laying eggsIMG_3589b copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Fulgorid - Eurybrachidae - Chalia pulchra laying eggsIMG_3613 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

This assassin bug nymph came to disturb, but retreated after a short while.



Fulgorid - Eurybrachidae - Chalia pulchra laying eggsIMG_3669 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Fulgorid - Eurybrachidae - Chalia pulchra laying eggsIMG_3678 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Fulgorid - Eurybrachidae - Chalia pulchra laying eggsIMG_3692 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Fulgorid - Eurybrachidae - Chalia pulchra laying eggs..  IMG_3698 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 15, 2012)

Man, nature rocks! Beautiful captures!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 15, 2012)

How cool is that! Thanks for showing this to us. I had never seen eggs layed in such a beautiful pattern. Yet another of nature's wonders that you have brought to us at TPF.


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 15, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Man, nature rocks! Beautiful captures!


 


Derrel said:


> How cool is that! Thanks for showing this to us. I had never seen eggs layed in such a beautiful pattern. Yet another of nature's wonders that you have brought to us at TPF.



Thanks, Charlie, Derrel. My lucky day


----------



## Overread (Apr 15, 2012)

Like Derrel I'm amazed at the pattern to the laying; almost like a section of reptile skin in appearance. Very curious to see such regular and orderly laying of the eggs.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 15, 2012)

Overread said:


> Like Derrel I'm amazed at the pattern to the laying; almost like a section of reptile skin in appearance. Very curious to see such regular and orderly laying of the eggs.



Definitely a missed "What Is It?" thread.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 15, 2012)

Well captured! :thumbup:


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 16, 2012)

tirediron said:


> Well captured! :thumbup:


 


480sparky said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Like Derrel I'm amazed at the pattern to the laying; almost like a section of reptile skin in appearance. Very curious to see such regular and orderly laying of the eggs.
> ...


 


Overread said:


> Like Derrel I'm amazed at the pattern to the laying; almost like a section of reptile skin in appearance. Very curious to see such regular and orderly laying of the eggs.



Thanks for looking and commenting, Overread, 480sparky, tirediron. 

A lot of stink bugs lay eggs in similar, orderly manner


----------

